# Need help!!!!! Homemade elevated shooting platform



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

Did I post this in the wrong section? Sorry if so, how do I move it to where it needs to be?


----------



## schirack88 (Aug 21, 2012)

depends on how much money you want to spend, i made one at my old house and used 4x6's for the legs and braced it real good


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you, I don't wanna dump a whole lot of money into it but still want it tO be real sturdy. I think I will use your idea and just pour quick Crete around them and as you said brace it real good


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

You want to build second floor (or more) deck without a house to add support. So lets say a 10x10 platform, 12 feet off the ground, one set of stairs and you said "I don't wanna dump a whole lot of money into it but still want it tO be real sturdy". I see a Darwinian twist to this.

For a correct installation you are looking at 4x6 PT post set on footings, not holes filled with concrete. You will need cross bracing. Your deck surface will need to be at least 5/4. You will need a railing for stairs and the deck. You could greatly enhance the stability if you could plan this platform between two trees. If you are not familiar with construction you may not realize how quickly this bill is going to add up. I have no problem building something on the cheap, like a firewood rack. But when you are building elevated platforms, or any structure which will be above people you need to take a bit more care. Try googleing "deck collapse Chicago".

I know that in my area this would quickly catch the attention of the building department. I am not Capt. Cautious, but please use common sense. Any time I build a deck I ask myself -- What can I do to prevent a 300 pound party guest, who is half in the bag, from hitting the ground without using the stairs.

Before you embark on the project take a look around, any sections of flat roof to use (shed , garage), hay loft with a door, second floor window on the back of the house, etc.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

Poor man alternatives:

Shoot from the roof of your house, or a second floor window! Done that at our cabin.

Set up a shorter platform on the edge of a ravine or steep hillside. You get the same elevation change without having to be so far off the ground.


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I just tried getting a Parts list together and before I had everything added up it was well over 700$. Thanks ilu gear. Here at work I've been trained almost brain washed into being overly cautious and thinking now this is not the best idea. Especially since some of the guys I shoot with are always "half in the bag" as you say. The top of the house doesn't sound too bad tho, easy to get up there too. If the wife doesn't like that it's back to the good ole ladder stand.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I found aluminum scaffold cheap and made a nice safe platform to shoot from.


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

Im gonna have to look for some of that scaffolding. Did you buy that retail or from an old construction site or something? Those are used everyday, I think that would be plenty safe enough and I think I would strap it to a tree or something for a little extra support.


----------



## upncomer (Sep 10, 2012)

no sure what you have for local classifieds but they are on kijiji all the time. and very cheap aswell. kijiji is like craigslist if you have not heard of it


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

The nearby conservation area that I hunt some has a 3D range with a 12' platform at one set of five targets. I could take a picture of it for you but, when the state is spending OUR $ they don't even get close to "doing it on the cheap".


----------



## Bill Thomp (May 5, 2008)

I used a product called elevators to mount my leg of all my platforms. Then I just added the legs. One platform is up 16 feet


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

I will have to check in the classifieds for sure. After we get one dent in ours at work we have to throw it away, they won't let anyone have and just scrap it cause of safety issues. What are these elevator bill thomp. Could you send me a link to that or something. Or am I just not getting what your saying.


----------

